# Solved: MTP drivers?



## 02098 (Dec 12, 2004)

My mp3 player iriver h10 20gb is not being recognised by windows media player (10 & 11)
it was working and syncing fine about 2 weeks back.
Now once its plugged in via usb, it asks for MTP drivers.
The original cd that came with the h10 just has wmp 10 on it no h10 drivers, and i don't think it needed drivers when i first got it either.
I tried searching and found a MTP pack from microsoft site, installed/extracted to no avail.

The cause of this probably stems from the fact that i had to use windows recovery console a week or so back. Windows wouldn't boot, something about a corrupt system32 folder so i ran the recovery console and windows booted etc. I did have to reinstall a few drivers - printer, network card and sound from memory. So i thought this would be a simple case of finding Mtp drivers, unless i downloaded the incorrect pack from mircosoft link:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=a2e73160-e862-4f19-bb26-c0cafe798955&displaylang=en

It isn't such a big deal just a inconvenience as i can switch the device to usb hdd mode and copy the music manually and refresh the database on the device, its just a lot faster and easier using the sync feature on wmp. 
i'm running xp home sp2.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

